# Sergeant Robert Douglas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Robert Douglas 
*Oklahoma City Police Department
Oklahoma*
End of Watch: Sunday, September 28, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, July 26, 2003
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sergeant Robert Douglas succumbed to injuries sustained in a motorcycle accident five years earlier.

His police motorcycle was struck by a car and he was then thrown into the path of oncoming truck. He had remained in a coma from the time of the accident until succumbing to his injuries.

Sergeant Douglas is survived by his wife and 6-year-old son.
Agency Contact Information
Oklahoma City Police Department
701 Colcord Drive
Oklahoma City, OK 73102

Phone: (405) 297-1201

_*Please contact the Oklahoma City Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sergeant.


----------

